# Replacing Stub Axles



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

My brand new axles have just come in the mail. 100 bucks for the both of them including shipping! I'm going to tackle the job early next week and wanted to ask some questions.

I've searched on the forums and in my shop manual and understand the basics of the job. Seems easy.

I will be doing both sides at the same time. I've read that this can cause problems, that I shouldn't have both axles out at the same time. Can anyone confirm this? I've got a 1999 sentra automatic 1.6. I was under the impression that to get the drivers side out, i had to take the passenger side off and push the drivers side out through the transmission. Any experience with this?

So here's what I think I'm going to do:

remove wheel, strut (what is a strut?) and brakes
remove 32mm nut
pry axle from transmission

It really sounds almost too easy, but I've learned that Nissans are pretty easy to work on. 

Also, I replaced my pads a few months ago and not my rotors despite some minor grooves. If I replaced my rotors but not the pads this time, would that cause issues?

thanks alot.


----------



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that it's ok/not ok to remove both axles at once?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the strut is the shock and spring assembly. you'd have to separate 2 17mm bolts that clamp the strut to the steering knuckle.
as for removal of shafts at the same time, i haven't heard that before. the only thing to note is the possibility of your steering wheel coming off-center when the job is done. you might want to consider a 4 wheel alignment if the car starts to pull after the axle replacements.
i didn't completely disassemble my brakes, but loosened the brake line holding clip from the strut and was able to move the knuckle assembly out of the way. also see if you have wheel speed sensors. it's advisable to remove them from the knuckle prior to moving the knuckle around.


----------



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...

So I should be alright removing both axles at once? 

Right, I'll see if I can get around removing the brakes...or I may just replace them anyway. 

It seems like a pretty straight forward job...any other advice?

Funny, I'm in Houston as well.


----------



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm doing the job now. I got the axles out, no problemo....putting them back in is another story. They go to t certain point and then they stop and no amount of pushing on my part will get them any further. Please help!


----------



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

I got it done.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes I guess you found out that you have to give them a jolt or a whack to get them back in !!


----------



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, that's it. I wanted to be careful...it would suck to screw them up before they were installed.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Deez23 said:


> My brand new axles have just come in the mail. 100 bucks for the both of them including shipping! I'm going to tackle the job early next week and wanted to ask some questions.
> 
> I've searched on the forums and in my shop manual and understand the basics of the job. Seems easy.
> 
> ...


where did you get them for $100 (both)? I'd like to replace mine.

thx.
-Jav


----------



## Deez23 (Dec 22, 2007)

CARDONE SELECT Auto Parts

that should do it...good luck...


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Deez23 said:


> CARDONE SELECT Auto Parts
> 
> that should do it...good luck...


outstanding! thanks.

-jav


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

bought a set for $100 bucks too. Nice. 

I swapped the half shafts out on my son's Honda last year. That wasn't a problem. Hoping this 99 Sentra is the same, (simple too).


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

WTF?! The OEM lock nut won't take a 32mm socket. Looks like it's a 33mm, which I need to buy. My 32mm fits on the new replacement axle nut just fine. Nuts!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you try some inch AF sockets ?


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

Try a 1 1/4???

How the hell did your axles come out so easily? Something is wrong with mine... I can't get it out for the life of me. 

I thought it was simple up until the part of the axle sliding out. That was on Sunday!


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

must've been the 1 1/4". didn't have one, but I came across a 33mm. It took the nut off just fine. I did have to buy a 2 1/2 foot long screw driver, (from Autozone for $2). Stuck it through the passenger side of the tranny, and was able to knock out the driver side c/v axle with to quick taps from my hammer. Overall, took me about 2 hours to complete the job. new shafts are in, and the car rolls just fine. the key is having that long skinny screw driver to get the driver side shaft out!


----------

